# S.P. due on 4-27



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well my son's doe is 9 days away from her due date! She is doing great, all her past troubles with appetite, etc. seem to be behind her. In fact, the only time she makes any noise is when she goes into her stall, she kind of 'baah's' at me in her quiet voice to make sure I am following her with the grain bucket lol If I don't immediately follow, she will push the door open a little and peek out to watch me.

I really adore her 










Is she smiling? lol




































I'm still very nervous though. I try not to plan anything around kidding time. But she's due a week from Saturday, and next Thurs-Sun I have a horse event I am photographing! That Saturday is the 'big' day especially. 
I think I'll probably separate her and put her in a pen with the 2 young does during the day, maybe talk to my neighbor and see if she can peek at her. My kids can watch her while I am gone on Sat/Sun. Good thing is my husband is home during the day since he works nights.


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes she is smiling!! She's planning all the ways that she can delay/make secretive her birthing  She looks so sweet though... I'm going to say triplet....bucks. (I'm never right :ROFL: ) Btw: I love your photography!! It's amazing!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

TrinityRanch said:


> Yes she is smiling!! She's planning all the ways that she can delay/make secretive her birthing  She looks so sweet though... I'm going to say triplet....bucks. (I'm never right :ROFL: ) Btw: I love your photography!! It's amazing!


Thanks! Umm...I hope she only has twins lol She's a FF. Knowing our luck she'll have 2 boys lol <Secretly, without telling her, we'd sure love a doe from her!>.
She's a real sweetie. The others pick on her so much I've really pampered and spoiled her the last few months. She has had her own stall at night for months, haha.
I brush her 1-2x a day, she loves being brushed  I really really hope I don't miss her delivery. Praying she'll go in the late afternoon or evening when I am home. At least I"ll be 15 mins away in case I need to run home real quick.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well, she's due at the end of the week. I wanted to get new pics today, but didn't have time.

Her rear end is looking much different. My son was even commenting on it.
She is VERY sunken around her tail head, starting to look a little more sunken in the hips. 
Her udder isn't real big/full yet, but I think she will definitely fill when she gets ready to go in labor/delivers.

I think someone said Thurs is a full moon....I wish she'd get her act together for that LOL

Knowing my luck she is going to wait until Saturday, during the day....when I am not home! 
Hubby and the kids will be here - kids can keep an eye on her  My neighbor said she'd also help keep an eye on things too.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Good luck! I hope she waits for you. My DH is good for lots of things, but, not so good at birthing goats, lol. He literally RUNS the other way when he sees gooh.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Di said:


> Good luck! I hope she waits for you. My DH is good for lots of things, but, not so good at birthing goats, lol. He literally RUNS the other way when he sees gooh.


Thanks! Thankfully my husband can do the kidding when I am not here. He foals mares this time of year for the farm he works at. In fact he thinks the last mare of the season is going to foal tonight! <she was due 4 days ago>.
Then he'll go back to working days, which means if she goes, he 'might' get the whole weekend off so that he can get adjusted to going back on days on Monday. Fingers crossed! Then one of us will be here at all times 

Ligs are still very low, but I won't get excited until her udder fills. At this point I am thinking she may wait until the weekend.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing 2 bucks/1 doe triplets. Good luck!


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

One boy one girl! She's beautiful!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Wow! She is getting close to her due date! I thought I remembered her being due later... onder:

She sure is a pretty doe! I love her dark head and speckley stripe. So pretty! I Am guessing she will definitely have good size twins. I hope she kids while you are there to watch, and I can't wait to see her pretty DOES.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! We're really excited about her babies  I'm hoping for twins, either sex, but a doe sure would be awesome! 
I'm really really hoping she gives us signs of labor, so someone can be with her. I really don't want her kidding by herself.
Our does all had decent sized kids this year, so I'm hoping she doesn't have too hard of a time delivering.

I keep asking her to go Thursday night...I don't know why though LOL!!! is there a full moon perhaps? lol I think someone told me that.

That's okay...I've been having CRAZY dreams about her! OMG it's ridiculous lol


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I am starting my nightly checks on her. One ligament seems to be completely gone, or so soft I can't feel it. There is only a hint of the other one. Her rear end is looking much different and a little more puffy.
I definitely think her udder will fill at the last minute.
It's after midnight so she's due in 2 days LOL

I don't know when to even guess that she'll kid, but hoping she'll not kid during the day tomorrow while I am gone lol.

She looks a little more uncomfortable, and noticed her grinding her teeth a little bit. Nothing to get me concerned though.
Sides are more sunken in, she's getting that 'bony' look over her hips/sides. Also not eating as much hay as she usually does.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

*S.P. In labor!*

Well SP is in labor! She wasn't acting like herself, instead of trying to get into the barn at feeding time she hung away from the others.
Then she just kind of nosed her grain around, and not interested in her hay.

Ligs were gone this morning. Her udder is full but not strutted so that threw me off a little.

She was doing some kid situating a few minutes ago, so I set up my lights, and will go sit and watch her for a while. My husband thinks I am nuts, but I don't care, I want to be with my girls when they labor, and so I can make sure all is well


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

Hooray! Sending :kidred: thoughts your way! They should be pretty big if it's only twins :shocked: Good luck with kidding


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Good luck!!

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

I am guessing 2 bucks/ 1 doe trips. I probably already said that, but oh well! Good luck!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! Well it's 12:24am and nothing! She's staring at walls, chewing cud, and digging a tunnel to China lol
She seems to still be getting kids in position, so we'll see what happens. I'll check on her again in about 15-20 minutes. Guess it'll be a long night after all!


----------



## merrykatherine (Oct 9, 2012)

Good Luck!!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Oh wow! That's exciting! Only problem is I will be away this weekend and won't have access to Internet.  I hope she kids well, and has very healthy and beautiful kids!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She kidded at 2:45-3:45am! 2 does and 1 buck! Buck came first, then she took her time with the does. They are all traditional in color, but the buck has some cute head markings.
She's a first timer but so far she is doing okay. I think she'll be fine though as long as she doesn't lay on them, which is always my worry with first timers.
She's not really drinking and didn't eat much, so we'll keep an eye on that, she's exhausted, so after she gets some rest we'll make sure we get her going <hubby will, he'll be here today>.

I've had about 1 1/2 hrs of sleep, overslept for the kids so they missed the bus lol First time for that, so no worries. Getting ready to take them to school, so I can head out to the KY horse park and try to get some pics of the Dressage horses today. Of course stopping for some STRONG coffee first!

I'll get pics and post more later!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

So glad you were there for the kidding. Can't wait to see pictures. Get some rest when you can..


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats!! But ouch...3 a.m.?! Maybe she was hoping you'd be asleep lol. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## GTAllen (Jul 22, 2012)

Congrats on the trips! Can't wait for the pictures


----------



## sandhillfarm (Feb 25, 2013)

Woohoo! I always love a traditional. Pics yay

Sent from my iPad using GoatSpot


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks! I tried to get some but 2 of the babies were sleeping lol I'll try to post some later and write a birth announcement.

Problem now is mama just doesn't have milk for 3  We'll leave them all on her for now to get whatever colostrum they can get, but we'll have to figure something out. I know the runt will most likely get pushed off the teat. BTW, I absolutely adore the runt ♥


----------



## TrinityRanch (Mar 26, 2013)

We told you triplets!!! I hope you can solve the milk problem  And you have 2 wonderful doelings like you wanted  Can't wait for pictures!


----------

